# JSR Kingston posting units for CELE air (sig op) looking to deploy



## ruckmarch (7 Jul 2009)

Just wondering what options and chances there are for a cele air person coming off cfsce that is looking to deploy on one of the ROTOS before we pull out or any other overseas deployment, in JSR?


----------



## 211RadOp (7 Jul 2009)

If you get into 3 Sqn as a Tp Comd there is a good chance to deploy.  If you get 1 Sqn or Sp Sqn, not so much, but still a slim chance.


----------



## ruckmarch (8 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the reponse, really appreciate it! Do you mind shedding some light on what 3 sqn does please?

What other units are there, that go to places other than Afghanistan, i.e monitoring, peacekeeping et al? 

Thx


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Jul 2009)

I you have access to the DIN here is the URL to the Regt's home page.  For some reason I can't link it from work.

http://canoscom.kingston.mil.ca/cfjsr/index_e.asp

If you don't have access, 1 Sqn is responsible for Close Signal Support to CFJHQ and CFJSR.  They provide all IS and IT support to the two units, as well as provide the Theatre Activation Team (TAT) Sig Sqn HQ and the bulk of the TAT Sig Sqn.

3 Sqn provides General Signal Support by means of Satelitte Communications Systems.  They have a 8 Military Transportable Satelitte Ground Terminals (MTs) of which there are always some deployed.

1 Line Sqn does exactly what it sounds like.  It provides 1st, 2nd and 3rd level cable and antenna design, construction and maitenance.

Sp Sqn houses the majority of the CSS pers in the Regt, from Veh Techs, Sup Techs, ATIS Techs, LCIS Techs and much more.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## ruckmarch (9 Jul 2009)

Thanks 211RadOp. Unlike some of my colleagues, I actually want to get a couple of tours under my belt, and it looks like JSR can make that happen for me.

You won't happen to have any contacts at 3 sqn or a name of a capt I can get in touch with just to find out the way things are structured over there?

Thx


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Jul 2009)

FWIW, I have a friend who is CELE, first posting was to the JSR and he loved it.  And yep, he got to get over to the sandbox.  I think, in total, he got 6'ish years out of Kingston...last I heard he was headed for a "NCR" posting, and said he was really going to miss K'town.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Jul 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Thanks 211RadOp. Unlike some of my colleagues, I actually want to get a couple of tours under my belt, and it looks like JSR can make that happen for me.
> 
> You won't happen to have any contacts at 3 sqn or a name of a capt I can get in touch with just to find out the way things are structured over there?
> 
> Thx



Friend of mine may still be in 3 Sqn, he just got back not too long ago. PM sent.


----------



## ruckmarch (9 Jul 2009)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Friend of mine may still be in 3 Sqn, he just got back not too long ago. PM sent.



Cheers...pm received and replied to.


----------



## ruckmarch (9 Jul 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> FWIW, I have a friend who is CELE, first posting was to the JSR and he loved it.  And yep, he got to get over to the sandbox.  I think, in total, he got 6'ish years out of Kingston...last I heard he was headed for a "NCR" posting, and said he was really going to miss K'town.



Mind passing his contact, so I can pick his brain about the JSR and which sqn to pick in order to get to go to the sandbox please?

Thx


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Jul 2009)

I'll fire him off an email, he might in in the middle of his pack/move or something right now...wait out.


----------



## phionex (10 Jul 2009)

So 1 Sqn is the CP Troop as well and does 1 Sqn provide the SigOps and Support for DART?


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Jul 2009)

Yes and no.  1 Sqn provides the CP for the Theatre Activation Team.  DART Sig Ops come from both 1 Sqn and 3 Sqn.


----------



## phionex (10 Jul 2009)

And how often do Sigs get deployed with DART or oversees at JSR? Also do SigOps at JSR and in General get deployed to CFS Alert? Im basically trying to find which Bde/JSR deploys SigOps more than the others and to Afghanistan and places other than Afghanistan? I was told JSR but just confirming.


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Jul 2009)

DART is on an as required basis and has not deployed in a while.

For tours, the Regt puts out an NCCIS Tp twice a year with approx 35 pers each for a total of 70 pers of 4 different trades (Sig Op, LCIS, ATIS and Sup Tech).  TAVs, SAVs and SIVs account for the rest, currently, of the Regt's taskings.  It is not strange to put out over 200 pers/year on all of our international taskings.  This does not include national tasks, exercises, etc.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jul 2009)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> DART is on an as required basis and has not deployed in a while.



Oops!  Bet you just jinxed that..... :-X


----------

